# Road bike wanted for my pinnacle



## st3v3 (25 Jan 2012)

I'm after swapping my pinnacle evo 2.0 2010 model, which was purchased from evans last year (still got reciept) in very good condition and has only been riden a handful of times.

Road bike must be the some condition/value and a medium size frame
manchester area. Thanks

PIC AND LINK BELOW FOR SPEC ON MY BIKE






http://www.evanscycles.com/products/pinnacle/evolution-20-2010-mountain-bike-ec021914#features


----------



## st3v3 (25 Jan 2012)

How do I post a pic because I can't 
So I've put my bike as my profile pic...


----------



## theloafer (25 Jan 2012)

st3v3 said:


> How do I post a pic because I can't
> So I've put my bike as my profile pic...


 hi st3v3
pic file size has to be no more than 250kb mate


----------



## st3v3 (25 Jan 2012)

theloafer said:


> hi st3v3
> pic file size has to be no more than 250kb mate


 
When I click on image/edit insert at the top to enter the iamge a box comes up saying "Enter image URL:" NOT browse computer etc...


----------



## theloafer (25 Jan 2012)

you need to click where it says upload file just under the posting box


----------



## st3v3 (25 Jan 2012)

theloafer said:


> you need to click where it says upload file just under the posting box



I think that's the problem I can see upload anywhere.


----------



## theloafer (25 Jan 2012)

its nxt to post reply button


----------



## st3v3 (25 Jan 2012)

theloafer said:


> its nxt to post reply button



Not on mine it isn't, it just has one box with post reply and one box with more options?


----------



## theloafer (25 Jan 2012)

http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/how-do-i-post-a-picture-from-my-computer.90936/ ...ah ah think you might also have to have a certian number of posts before posting photos check with admin(cant remember the amount)


----------



## st3v3 (14 Feb 2012)

Will take £350.00 for it...


----------



## st3v3 (23 Feb 2012)

No longer for sale managed to get a road bike. thanks


----------



## Cyclist33 (23 Feb 2012)

Good decision, its a nice bike that.
Stu


----------

